# Harry Potter and the Half-Blood Prince Trailer - No Spoilers Allowed Please



## MAC_Whore (Jul 31, 2008)

I know that a lot of you are hyped for the next Harry Potter movie.  I saw the trailer today and thought I would share.  The movie is due out in Nov 08.

*NOTE: If you have read the book, please DO NOT discuss story or plot details here as I don't want to ruin it for others.  Thanks.*






A sneak peek at the new and darker 'Harry Potter' - MSN Movies News


----------



## anjelik_dreamin (Jul 31, 2008)

Omg it looks so freaking awesome. Must. Re-read. All. Books.


----------



## x-ivy (Jul 31, 2008)

i saw it yesterday and it looks soo good! can't wait...there are so many...fanatsy....type things that i'm getting so excited for. Breaking dawn, the third eragon book, harry potter, twilight moive...jeeze


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 31, 2008)

I'm thrilled beyond belief.
I'm just sad that the man playing Dumbledore doesn't begin to live up to the character.


----------



## concertina (Jul 31, 2008)

This movie looks *dark* and I'm so *thrilled* by that!!!


----------



## SkylarV217 (Jul 31, 2008)

I saw ut yesterday too and from what I can tell and can hope they will follow the book pretty closely .... The triwizard movie pissed me off!!!


----------



## SkylarV217 (Jul 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_I'm thrilled beyond belief.
I'm just sad that the man playing Dumbledore doesn't begin to live up to the character._

 
Completely agree... I think the original Dumbledore was better .... I think he could have been great in these where Dumbledore really shines .... Maybe he will be better in Halfblood b/c he is so prevalent.


& the book is super dark .... So i'm sure the movie will reflect accordingly


----------



## n_c (Jul 31, 2008)

OMGosh can wait. I recently began to re-read the last book..ah its all so exciting!


----------



## aziajs (Jul 31, 2008)

I am so excited!!  I thought it wasn't coming out until next year but the end of the trailer said this year!!  The only thing is that I never see the movies in the theaters because I don't want to be bothered with the kids so I see them on dvd....but I might see if there is a late showing I can catch.


----------



## pretebrowneyes (Jul 31, 2008)

OMFG this looks super awesome!!!  I haven't read any books past goblet of fire....but have seen all the movies.  This one I may have to read though....looks too good


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Jul 31, 2008)

gggggggggggaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!! 

I CAN'T WAIT!!! 

I think I may re-read it before the movie comes out.


----------



## MacPinkFlamingo (Jul 31, 2008)

I AM SO DING DONG DANG EXCITED!!!  I have read all 7 books 6 times...LOVES IT!  I must say that both movie Dumbledore's have fallen short of my expectations.  I feel like much of Dumbledore's irreverent humor and whimsy is missing from both Dumbledores.  The second Dumbledore is too serious and angry, and the first one was too grandfatherly.  In all fairness, it is entirely possible that no actor could please me because so much of the richness of the character is embedded in the books.  Bad Dumbledore or not, I am still so happy I can legitimize my constant Harry Fever...I can say I am overly enthusiastic about the new movie, when in reality I am always that excited about Harry!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT:  I left out too many words and had too many misspellings in this post...I should have laid it out on the table the first time I posted, but here it is...
Me=horribly dyslexic  
Kindly lower your grammar/spelling/writing/reading expectations for me...many thanks!


----------



## SingFrAbsoltion (Jul 31, 2008)

Looks good. I hope the rest of the movie is like this. I love the books but I actually hate the movies, they never seem to do it for me.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jul 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_I am so excited!!  I thought it wasn't coming out until next year but the end of the trailer said this year!!  The only thing is that I never see the movies in the theaters because I don't want to be bothered with the kids so I see them on dvd....but I might see if there is a late showing I can catch._

 
Yeah, November, baby!  Woot!

Here's a tip for a method DH and I use all the time.  Wait until the movie has been out for a week, then go to the Sunday matinee.  If you wait a week, most of the initial rush is over.  Additonally, most people are either sleeping in or at church on Sunday.  Not us heathens...we're getting the good seats!  Popcorn for breakfast anyone?


----------



## purrtykitty (Jul 31, 2008)

^^Heck yeah!!  Nachos, too!  I can't wait to see this movie, but I've really liked all the others.  I just cannot believe how old the young characters are getting.  I seems crazy to me!!  At any rate, I have no opinion regarding the books v. movies since I've not read the books, but now that I'm done with school, I'll have the time to indulge!


----------



## Le-Saboteur (Aug 3, 2008)

WTF, I haven't even seen the 5th movie yet. They are churning these things out fast, man.

Trailer looks good. I can't really remember anything about the book (only read it the once, when it first came out), except the GASP ending.


----------



## Mabelle (Aug 3, 2008)

i think the first dumbledore seemed to grandfatherly because he was a but more grandfatherly in the first two books. His character wasn't super developed. He was just this funny old guy who knew everything about everything. Kinda like a grandfather.

Agreed, michael gambon is not right for dumbledore. He's too aggressive. The beauty in dumbledore is that he doesn't rise to anger (except in dealing with voldemort, and even then!) He's calm and collected and wise. This dumbledore comes off as rash, angry and impulsive. There is no tricksiness about him. Also, his looks. He looks grubby. He has dirty fingernails and a dirty beard. Dumbledore is suppose to be so magnificent looking. Sparkling blue eyes, long white white beard. Sweeping beautiful robes.

I think the ultimate dumbledore (to replace richard harris, whom i think would have been better in the alter films) would be patrick stewart. Think about it. Hes great in a role of leadership (jean luc picard!!! CHARLES XAVIER!!!). He can do trisky, he can do calm and soft spoken. When dumbldore get's superb bad ass, ohmigod... if it was patrick stewart, it would result in multiple orgasms. All he needs is some good makeup to age him. Can you imagine him blasting tom riddle a new one? HOT!

ohhh patrick stewart. he's a god amongst men.


----------



## glamdoll (Aug 3, 2008)

I cannot wait for this movie! I hope I get employee screening for this!! AH!
and I truly hope they stick as close as possible to the book,cus though I liked the 5th one, it had too many differences for my taste.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Aug 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Le-Saboteur* 

 
_WTF, I haven't even seen the 5th movie yet. They are churning these things out fast, man......_

 
lol.....I don't think they can come out fast enough!


----------



## mariecinder (Aug 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glamdoll* 

 
_I truly hope they stick as close as possible to the book,cus though I liked the 5th one, it had too many differences for my taste._

 
I almost walked out of the 5th one because of the way they changed the ending. I hated it.

Hopefully this one will be better...


----------



## xlakatex (Aug 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pretebrowneyes* 

 
_OMFG this looks super awesome!!! I haven't read any books past goblet of fire....but have seen all the movies. This one I may have to read though....looks too good_

 
omg u TOTALLY have to read the rest of the books. In my opinion the last couple were the best. Esp. the last one...it was amazing!


----------



## damsel (Aug 6, 2008)

omg! i saw the trailer for this last night when i went to the movies. i'm so excited


----------



## miss_cinday (Aug 14, 2008)

*Harry Potter and the Half Blood Prince pushed back..*

I'm so disappointed!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was waiting for this movie to come out in November and now it has been postponed until July 17, 2009. I was so excited to see the trailer recently, and now I have to wait almost a whole year to see the movie! What a disappointment that Warner Brothers decided to push it back because of the writers strike earlier this year.


----------



## Mabelle (Aug 14, 2008)

*Re: Harry Potter and the Half Blood Prince pushed back..*

this just ruined my life.


----------



## lilMAClady (Aug 14, 2008)

*Re: Harry Potter and the Half Blood Prince pushed back..*

I had no idea!! Thanks for posting! When I saw the headline my first thought was Oh God No!! Well at least I hadn't called off work yet. I was so looking forward to it.Oh well at least now as I'm waiting in line it will be warm. Too warm for my Gryffindor robes tho....


----------



## TDoll (Aug 14, 2008)

*Re: Harry Potter and the Half Blood Prince pushed back..*

WTF!! I'm really disappointed.  I had been waiting on this for a long time.  I'm pissed.  Just pissed.

I looooved this particular book, I hope the movie is half as good!


----------



## nikki (Aug 14, 2008)

*Re: Harry Potter and the Half Blood Prince pushed back..*

That sucks!!!


----------



## badkittekitte (Aug 14, 2008)

*Re: Harry Potter and the Half Blood Prince pushed back..*

i cant believe this crap....uhhhhh


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Aug 14, 2008)

*Re: Harry Potter and the Half Blood Prince pushed back..*

I'm going to jump out of the window.


----------



## beautyjunkie85 (Aug 14, 2008)

*Re: Harry Potter and the Half Blood Prince pushed back..*

You have got to be joking?! When did they announce this? It was all planned out: October- HSM 3, November- HP 6, and December- Twilight. Now there is a gap! They are sooo lucky I don't know Belitrix personally or Warner Brothers would be in for it.


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 14, 2008)

*Re: Harry Potter and the Half Blood Prince pushed back..*

I hadn't heard. How disappointing. :/


----------



## miss_cinday (Aug 15, 2008)

*Re: Harry Potter and the Half Blood Prince pushed back..*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *beautyjunkie85* 

 
_You have got to be joking?! When did they announce this? It was all planned out: October- HSM 3, November- HP 6, and December- Twilight. Now there is a gap! They are sooo lucky I don't know Belitrix personally or Warner Brothers would be in for it._

 
I wish it wasnt true but they announced it today. They even changed the date if you go to warner brothers web site and click on the harry potter icon. I can't believe it. I've be waiting in anticipation for this movie and am super bummed I need to wait longer.

Harry Potter and the Half-Blood Prince


----------



## SkylarV217 (Aug 15, 2008)

*Re: Harry Potter and the Half Blood Prince pushed back..*

I was soo pissed when I read this , I don't nomally cuss , but I let a big one slip  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyway let em know fans are not happy about it ...: 
Harry Potter 6 release date


----------



## MAC_Whore (Aug 15, 2008)

NooooO!!!!

Poof! Next 'Harry Potter' flick moves to summer - MSN Movies News


----------



## pretebrowneyes (Aug 15, 2008)

^^^^^i kno....i'm so not happy


----------



## fafinette21 (Aug 15, 2008)

This does look good (although I haven't seen the 5th one) but I am invariably disappointed by the movies. While watching the 3rd movie I was like "that's wrong" "that doesn't happen" "wtf?". I know it isn't possible to have every exact detail the same as the book but when they are obvious glaring errors is when I get a little annoyed. I just don't like the way they have developed the story so differently, and as well watching the 3rd one I couldn't help but think that if you hadn't read the books you wouldn't know what was really going on. 
I agree that the first Dumbledore is way better, in hindsight, many probably feel he wasn't suited to it, but that is because we have seen his character progress through the books. He was well suited for the "beginning" Dumbledore and I think he would have been able to develop the character the way it happens in the books. 
I don't think the guy that plays him now is very in tune with who Dumbledore is. I'm also not particulary fond of Ralph Fiennes Voldemort either. 
Either way, I'll probably rent it.


----------



## fafinette21 (Aug 15, 2008)

what about Ian McKellan? He's used to playing a long white bearded guy (Gandalf). But we know from that role and from playing Magneto he can definitely be a formidable character. Plus he's already got the accent.


----------



## n_c (Aug 15, 2008)

*Re: Harry Potter and the Half Blood Prince pushed back..*

OMFG this sucks balls! Sorry Im upset...


----------



## Dahlia_Rayn (Aug 15, 2008)

*Re: Harry Potter and the Half Blood Prince pushed back..*

Damn WB...I hate you with a passion bigger then the skies!  Seriously, I need me some Harry Potter filmy goodness.  WTF?


----------



## MAC_Whore (Aug 15, 2008)

I got to thinking that a mid-July release date will mean merchandise and the movie on vid will hit stores _riiiight _before Christmas.  Cha ching.  They're not stupid.


----------



## Mabelle (Aug 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fafinette21* 

 
_what about Ian McKellan? He's used to playing a long white bearded guy (Gandalf). But we know from that role and from playing Magneto he can definitely be a formidable character. Plus he's already got the accent._

 
i wouldn;t want gandalf being dumbledore. i think t would be weird. Sure he would do an amazing job, but i think it would be overkill ya know? i wouldn't want to borrow from lotrs. Dumbledore is a great character, he deserves his own interpretation... I still say patrick stewart as dumbledore.

I agree about the 3rd film... i think thta was the least like the book. there were huge huge plot holes. I mean, they didnt explain about the padfoot/prongs/wormtail and the map. There was no Quidditch cup (that was a huge part of the book!) It felt like they spent so much time being artsy (the scenes with the dementors outside the castle and the flowers turning frosty) rather than telling the story. Film 5 was my favorite and i found told the story the best. but i agree, i cant help but feel that people who havent read the books don;t really understand whats going on. how can they? Explainations are skimmed over and its such a complex story line! These should have been massive 5 hours films, each one of them!! that would be so awesome.

You don't like ralph fiennes as voldemort? i'm shocked! i think that was the BEST casting choice in the history of ever! fyi, young tom riddle is played by his nephew, "hero".


----------



## perfectdefect (Aug 15, 2008)

*Re: Harry Potter and the Half Blood Prince pushed back..*

I learnt that earlier today, I don't find that a good idea they may lose some of the audience pushing it back so far and the next book is supposed to be 2 movies...sounds kinda shifty to me.  But atleast i got twlight to look forward to.


----------



## Mabelle (Aug 15, 2008)

*Re: Harry Potter and the Half Blood Prince pushed back..*

^ i think the last book is just waaayyy too dense to be covered in anythinjg under 5 hours. I would hate for teh films to end a shitty note.
i think the two films was the best idea theyve come up with


----------



## eastsidesunset (Aug 16, 2008)

*Re: Harry Potter and the Half Blood Prince pushed back..*

It's funny to hear about HP getting pushed back, and then get an email hours later from Summit about Twilight coming out three weeks early (Moved to November 21 from Dec 12). Makes me think HP didn't want any competition from Twilight.


----------



## Pushpa (Aug 16, 2008)

*Re: Harry Potter and the Half Blood Prince pushed back..*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *eastsidesunset* 

 
_It's funny to hear about HP getting pushed back, and then get an email hours later from Summit about Twilight coming out three weeks early (Moved to November 21 from Dec 12). Makes me think HP didn't want any competition from Twilight._

 

i thought that but then i realized HP is like batman lol...i don't think it would have much competition


----------



## eastsidesunset (Aug 16, 2008)

*Re: Harry Potter and the Half Blood Prince pushed back..*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pushpa* 

 
_i thought that but then i realized HP is like batman lol...i don't think it would have much competition_

 

See, I don't think it was about competition in the actual sense. I think it was more that Warner wanted to have THE big movie of the holiday season as opposed to having to share the limelight.

The new Twilight release date is actually the old HP date.

Whatever, I'm excited for both. I'm just pissed I won't be able to do my usual seeing HP during the week while people are at work/school. I'll have to fight with all the teenagers!


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Aug 16, 2008)

*Re: Harry Potter and the Half Blood Prince pushed back..*

I DEFINITELY don't think that any audeince will be lost, it's Harry Potter...LMAO 

I really am sad. I've been sooooo excited. Oh well, the excitement will just last longer. I know I'M still going to pay to see it a minimum of 5 times.


----------



## eccentric (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: Harry Potter and the Half Blood Prince pushed back..*

NOOOOOOOOOOOOO! Wtf, that is so bogus. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I was totally looking forward to it.


----------



## fafinette21 (Aug 17, 2008)

Yea I see what you mean about borrowing from LOTR. Haha, maybe it's not so much Fiennes interpretation of Voldemort but the image the producers have created. I'm not sure. Just something about him in the movies comes off as slightly less than real, and open to spoof. But I guess because the character of Voldemort has been so richly described it's hard to bring to life something as evil as he is supposed to be.


----------



## *Stargazer* (Aug 19, 2008)

*Re: Harry Potter and the Half Blood Prince pushed back..*

I would be willing to bet this has nothing to do with the writer's strike or Twilight and everything to do with Radcliffe onstage, naked, in Equus on Broadway at the same time.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Aug 21, 2008)

That's a very good point.  I hadn't thought of that.  I'm still just so irked.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Aug 26, 2008)

Well...uh...maybe we can go see this instead: Bollywood's 'Hari Puttar' film sparks lawsuit - MSN Movies News

Then again, maybe not so much


----------



## MAC_Whore (Feb 5, 2009)

'Harry Potter and the Half-Blood Prince' Stills - MSN Movies


Only 5 and 1/2 months to go.


----------



## caffn8me (Feb 5, 2009)

I'm really looking forward to this.  I love the way the films have got progressively darker.

I also like the fact I know some of the film locations (Hogwart's great hall is a real dining hall I've eaten in many times) and I used to know the composer, Nicholas Hooper.  I haven't seen him in about three years now.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Feb 27, 2009)

The release dates for the last three movies have been set: 

Half-Blood Prince: 17 Jul 09

Deathy Hallows-Part One: 19 Nov 2010

Deathly Hallows-Part Two: 15 Jul 2011 (At which point the kids will be like, what, 43 years old?? lol)


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MSN* 
_Release date for final Harry Potter movie set
Feb. 26, 2009, 4:11 PM EST
Zap2it.com

Get ready for the last of Harry Potter.

"Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows: Part II" has an official release date, according to The Hollywood Reporter. The curtain will rise on July 15, 2011; that's just about eight months after the Nov. 19, 2010 release date for "Deathly Hallows: Part I."

J.K. Rowlings' 2007 novel follows teen wizard Potter and friends Ron Weasley and Hermione Granger as they engage in one final battle against the evil Lord Voldemort. At 759 pages, the novel was deemed too long to film as one movie, and so was split._


----------

